# Why Toilet Paper???



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Can you explain why toilet paper is so popular? Shelves are empty of them - but not food!


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

three great truths

God is Great
Beer if Good
People are crazy


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Facebook said it cleanses the virus out..
WHo knows, but it is a no shitter..


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

There is no logic to the "why this, but not that" situation we are in.
People are anticipating an order to self-quarantine. That's all well and good.
But they are missing the more important things they'll need for such an event. Somehow, toilet paper has become the commodity to have. Not food, not clean water, not anti-diarrhea medication, not electrolyte solutions, not anti-bacterial soap... but toilet paper.
To be fair, masks and hand sanitizer has been hard to come by lately too. But I cannot explain the absence of a run on canned food.

Consider this a glimpse into a real SHTF scenario. Take note of what the moronic masses will do, and plan accordingly.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Most people are a$$holes and need facial wipes! :vs_laugh:

They, I believe are taking a cue from the situation in Venezuela, no food, no water, no TP.

AND no guns to take out the dictator Maduro.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Apparently even the clueless realize they don't want to be quarantined in their homes and run out of toilet paper.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Same reason all the 22 shells disappeared while back.


----------



## Swrock (Dec 14, 2018)

Maybe they think the virus will give you the shits.


----------



## Jp4GA (Jan 21, 2016)

I think that some people just panic buy. They have no clue what to buy so they buy stuff they use everyday. Around here people are preparing for 3-4 weeks of not leaving their homes. We are running out of lots of stuff, but its fine with me, because we are good.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I have been thinking about that for over a week also. All I can come up with is that folks figure as long as they have toilet paper, they retain some level of civilization and normalcy.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

I'd bet it started when rumors of shipping and trucking may stop because of the kung fu


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> I'd bet it started when rumors of shipping and trucking may stop because of the kung fu


hawgrider said truck drivers are spreading the virus around the US. We must stop all trucks now. We are in for a crazy ride. Joke of course.
Kung-ful killed no one on Milwaukee this week. Hood rat did.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> hawgrider said truck drivers are spreading the virus around the US. We must stop all trucks now. We are in for a crazy ride. Joke of course.
> Kung-ful killed no one on Milwaukee this week. Hood rat did.


Yes please do I could use a vacation!
Pilot Flying J truck stops are selling masks and hand sanitizer at the counter. Between all the foriegn drivers and cargo ot really is surprising more cases hasn't been tracked back to a trucker. I had to answer a Covid survey at American Axle today. I really messed with the guard by answering yes to all the questions I found it funny he might by now ....


----------



## Swrock (Dec 14, 2018)

Dam somebody left grease on the escalator handrails.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

well let me ask you this...how many different things have you thought of wiping your ass with vice feeding your face?....advertisement brother advertisement...


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

KUSA said:


>


always like it until you mis aim and shoot shitty water up your balls and out the toilet seat......


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

You made me reconsider the sprayer. Nice visual you gave me.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Couldn't help myself...

Mrs S's sister came to town for 1 week to help care for their Alzheimer's stricken mother. She is from metro Atlanta and when she arrived she told Mrs S, that people were going nuts in Atlanta buying up all the milk, bread and toilet paper. (Canned goods still on the shelf so they are idiots, but I digress...)

So they decided to go to the grocery store and help Mrs S's sister to stock up on some stuff. I volunteered to follow along and sit in my truck to watch and to provide security if need be.

I'm here to tell you that in a matter of 30 minutes more than 100 people showed up at the store and walked out with a case or a few rolls of TP and nothing else! People were even asking shoppers as they exited the store if they still had TP. It was stupid and crazy at the same time.

Since we are good on TP and food, I told Mrs S to concentrate on buying some additional Over The Counter Meds to bolster our supply of meds that sadly our politicians have allowed the Chicoms to get a monoploy on. 

Armed with a Springfield 1911 in .45 ACP and with a Sig Sauer M400 as my primary weapon, I watched these fools descend upon the local Winn Dixie with urgency. It humored and sickened me at the same time.

We made sure Mrs S's sister got to their mother's house safe and headed back to Slippy Lodge. As we left the suburbs and passed a few Dollar Generals Stores, we noticed more cars than usual in the parking lot. Having time to kill, we hit the last Dollar General and bought a couple Acetametaphine and Ibuprophin, there were plenty on the shelves. But ZERO TP.

People be crazy...


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Just for shîts and giggles, I sauntered over to the skidpaper aisle tonight while shopping at WallyWorld.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

we have found 4 items consistently low, or out - and we've seen this west and east coast (friends posts on the east coast): water, toilet paper, hand sanitizer, and flour...

the flour one was not expected. The others, well...

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

KUSA said:


>


 Yea but you need to pipe it to warm water.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Jp4GA said:


> I think that some people just panic buy. They have no clue what to buy so they buy stuff they use everyday. Around here people are preparing for 3-4 weeks of not leaving their homes. We are running out of lots of stuff, but its fine with me, because we are good.





Inor said:


> I have been thinking about that for over a week also. All I can come up with is that folks figure as long as they have toilet paper, they retain some level of civilization and normalcy.


Lol. Toilet paper can also be for the nose if you run out of kleenex!


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

KUSA said:


>


Those _small and struggling, out of the way_ hardware stores do have even masks!
I went back to where I got ours (the only one that has masks at the time) - and they still got lots!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Because people are full of shit! That's why.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

My local Walmart. This is the toilet paper aisle.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

KUSA said:


> My local Walmart. This is the toilet paper aisle.


My Walmart...









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

My parents went to the Ft. Rucker commissary, yesterday. No paper products.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

At least some people will have clean asses.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

With all this run on markets, what next, gasoline?

I am glad I have been a hard core prepper for as long as I have been.

Last thing I will get, next wednesday, is 15 pounds of butter and freeze it.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

@Mish I saw the latest report is the virus is being transmitted via toilet paper and hand sani. Haha!


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> With all this run on markets, what next, gasoline?
> 
> I am glad I have been a hard core prepper for as long as I have been.
> 
> Last thing I will get, next wednesday, is 15 pounds of butter and freeze it.


 Down to 2 bucks a gallon here at the moment.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> Down to 2 bucks a gallon here at the moment.


 The down price is because of the Saudi-Putin pissing contest going on, and the kingdom price drop @ $10.00 per barrel.

On Rush Limberger today, they were talking about locations where people already were filling cans and cars over normal.

I have plenty of gas as is, but will as always fill whatever Cherokee I am using next wednesday when getting the butter.

And two five gallon cans that were used for snow removal.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

hawgrider said:


> Down to 2 bucks a gallon here at the moment.


Won't be too long before BigOil says, "Since everything is shutting down, no one is driving. So demand is down and we've got all this oil we've paid for that's between the well and the refinery...."


----------



## Bigfoot63 (Aug 11, 2016)

Don't know if you were aware but with the right seasoning and a little determination TP is very tasty and nutritious


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

SOCOM42 said:


> With all this run on markets, what next, gasoline?
> 
> I am glad I have been a hard core prepper for as long as I have been.
> 
> Last thing I will get, next wednesday, is 15 pounds of butter and freeze it.


I've been waiting for sales, now am running low on butter .....


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Bigfoot63 said:


> Don't know if you were aware but with the right seasoning and a little determination TP is very tasty and nutritious


I season mine with every wipe. Not going to try it though.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

In the future...


----------



## ContagionPrepper (Mar 14, 2020)

TP is one of those items that takes the "mental back burner." I suspect we all have random goods, beans, and rice in our pantry that builds up over time. Food didn't seem to have a big rush for---initially. It was TP, purell, and cleaning products. Now that the masses are waking up a bit all goods, in my opinion, will rapidly be less available. Plus, who wants to wipe their but with their hand? Ya know?


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

*I NEED TP FOR MY BUNGHOLE!!!* Do not make my bunghole angry! My cornholio is fullio... :vs_OMG:


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

The real reason for toilet paper shortage?

When one person sneezes, 
ten people shit their pants.


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

......


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Toilet paper is a delicacy among canines. Maybe the secret is out.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Ragnarök said:


> Toilet paper is a delicacy among canines. Maybe the secret is out.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> View attachment 104465


Across the living room carpet.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

hawgrider said:


> Across the white living room carpet.


Fify.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Fify.


I'm in the camp of never would I have white carpet. I don't take my boots off until bedtime.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

hawgrider said:


> I don't take my boots off until bedtime.


:vs-kiss:


----------



## Swrock (Dec 14, 2018)

Panic buy on TP first.
Now I hear of a panic buy on ammo.
I guess when all this is over they can use the TP rolls for target practice.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Wryter (Jan 30, 2015)

charito said:


> Can you explain why toilet paper is so popular? Shelves are empty of them - but not food!


Because the unprepared have sh*t for brains. I agree with what Kauboy said.

Now, this virus strikes quick but it doesn't linger. Most reports say China and S Korea are beginning to get back to normal already. So, our best hope is that we'll have a rough few months and things will more or less get back to normal. One thing we can count on is if people have to self-isolate for any significant period of time we'll have a new baby boom in nine months. We can call them the Coronial generation.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

KUSA said:


>


Hell...I can do it for less than that -


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

MountainGirl said:


> The real reason for toilet paper shortage?
> 
> When one person sneezes,
> ten people shit their pants.


MG you just made me snort laugh and after a really shitty day (with paper) I needed that..thanks!


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

charito said:


> Lol. Toilet paper can also be for the nose if you run out of kleenex!


Naw, that's what sleeves are for. :tango_face_grin:

Not just t.p. and hand sanni...I understand guns and ammo sales are though the roof.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Sherpa Bill (Dec 11, 2017)

*Toilet Paper is just "first"*



charito said:


> Can you explain why toilet paper is so popular? Shelves are empty of them - but not food!


It is just "first" along with hand sanitizer, disinfecting wipes, bottled water, and fresh dairy products. The throngs of people who have not thought things through have no idea of how long this event will last or what they will need next. Long time preppers will be prepared as usual and are adding to their preps right now ahead of the "pack". If there is one bit of advice that I can give to experienced preppers out there right now it has to do with the credit freeze. Right after it happens CASH will be king and you will want plenty of small bills to transact with. Really, think ones, fives and tens. Of course this is in addition to your long term gold and silver stashes. And right now, it so happens, that all you have to do is go to your bank and withdraw the cash or take in some large bills for smaller ones. So easy (for now) but will be impossible later. Also if you have safe deposit boxes get down there and clean them out. Keep things at home now. Best wishes to all.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Sherpa Bill said:


> ........... Also if you have safe deposit boxes get down there and clean them out. Keep things at home now. Best wishes to all.


Bingo!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Reminder all real MRE's have TP in them.


----------



## 0rocky (Jan 7, 2018)

*The reason for the run on T.P.*

Isn't it obvious. Because we're in a *S*HTF situation! :tango_face_wink:


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

0rocky said:


> Isn't it obvious. Because we're in a *S*HTF situation! :tango_face_wink:


That means the excrement is on the rotary air relocation device..... not your bum.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Don't look.



Spoiler


----------



## blackhillsken (May 22, 2016)

Toilet paper might become the next financial commodity. Those that have extra toilet paper might be able to trade for food & gas. That would be a seriously messed up world, but I've seen stranger things in the movies :vs_laugh:


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

blackhillsken said:


> Toilet paper might become the next financial commodity. Those that have extra toilet paper might be able to trade for food & gas. That would be a seriously messed up world, but I've seen stranger things in the movies :vs_laugh:


No thanks. I'll just buy food and gas as needed at the appropriate retail establishments. Things haven't gotten _that _bad. Yet.


----------



## esmok (Mar 20, 2020)

Chipper said:


> Same reason all the 22 shells disappeared while back.


Are you saying that the govt ordered a massive amount of paper towels thereby creating a shortage on toilet paper?


----------

